# Mosquito bite prevention and 'Skin so Soft'



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

At present we are in southern Spain and have I have had my first mosquito (?) bites of the year, 8 at the last count. Strangely my wife, who is usually the ‘mosquito magnet’, has escaped so far. When she gets bitten then she really suffers severe swellings. My question is, “What is the best method of prevention?” We were told that Avon’s moisturizer ‘Skin so Soft’ is better than most preventative spays, and supposedly used by the SAS?? But Avon do a range of ‘Skin so Soft’ products… are they all as affective? Some of the proprietary sprays are pretty unpleasant (I guess that this is what keeps the bugs away). Anybody have experience?
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Brian
Yes there are many products but the one you want is the Skin So Soft oil. My freind is the area manager for Avon and its well known that this is very good stuff. So much so that Mel Gibson has the stuff sent to the USA as it was so good when he was in scotland filming.

You can get if off their web site

Phill


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There are plenty of definitive references on MHF. Here's one:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145843.html#145843

Dave


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Posted this link a few days ago, don't know whether they will deliver to Spain.
http://avonshop.co.uk/shop/product....evel2_id=703&pdept_id=994&dept_id=&pf_id=4982


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We were given skin so soft oil when we all went alligator hunting in the Florida Everglades to repell the mosquitos. It didn't protect any of us the mozzies seemed to lap it up like mothers milks.

Jan


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I think that the avon product repels midges and not mosquitos, correct me if I am wrong, a good tip we got for the bites when we were in Furteventura was to put neat gin on the bites, it does work

Anne


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*An alternative*

We have friends who holiday during the winter in Goa, India.
They use a product called ODOMOS which is a mosquito repellent cream. 
Once while in France _senior management _got bitten to such an extent that on arrival at the hospital her swollen arms were wrongly diagnosed as being broken!!!! Our friends now bring a regular supply home for us....well thats what friends are for ....aren't they?
We have used it the passed three years in places like the Camarge and can honestly say if you have friends going to India ask them to get some!!!.

Ron


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Could always drink the gin and then you won't care. Plus the mozzies will get too p*ssed to fly straight.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

There is no universal repellant everyone reacts differently. Marmite eaten for breakfast is good half a lemon rubbed on the skin also works for some people. Swelling can be reduced by taking Piritin but only after you have been bitten also to ease the irritation vinegar on the bite,don't waste the gin!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Medallionman said:


> 'Skin so Soft' products…


I think you are heading for a bigger problem than a few bites.

Medallionman <--> Skin so Soft

You're finished, dead, extinct if the word gets out.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

vardy said:


> - Could always drink the gin and then you won't care. Plus the mozzies will get too p*ssed to fly straight.


Brilliant idea, I must try it :lol: :lol:

Anne


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

Regarding Skin so Soft, it's apparently only the 'Soft & Fresh' version that works - it's in a green bottle. I stocked up last year when it was on offer, have used it a couple of times and it seems to work. I just checked and they have it on sale for £2.99 at the moment (reduced from £5.00) here.

Stimpy


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Pills called Claratyn (?spelling) - anti-histamine type pills bought over the counter in France and much cheaper than here. Also "Mosquito Milk" which comes in a sort of roll on like some deodorants, is very effective if you don't like taking pills but it is expensive. Me - I'll take anything to avoid the pain of bites and the blistering. 

Sue


----------

